# Scofield Weekend



## MarkM (Sep 7, 2007)

Braved the cold weather this weekend up at Scofield with my family. We arrived in a snow storm Friday afternoon but we got the tent set up, thank goodness we had a good tent heater. We didn't get out fishing Friday but waited out the rain in the tent playing games. 









Saturday morning we headed out. The rain stayed away in the am but it stayed cloudy most the morning. This is how Scofield lookled most the weekend.









We trolled around the North end of the lake and did pretty good on Saturday. We kept five and let around 6 others go. We caught them on needle fish and triple teasers. My daughter is getting better at fishing and not getting too bored.









We ended up with mostly rainbows and a couple cutts. The rain picked back up in the evening so we didn't go back out Sat.









Sunday the wether was better in the AM but the fishing was pretty slow for us. We only caught a couple.









Went back out in the eviening and was still slow, in fact we only caught two and they were only about 8 inches long. the rain started but we kept at it.









It was raining Monday when we got up so we decided to head home and dry everything off. All in all the fishing was so so, the camping was cold and wet, but we had a fun time and to give my wife and daughter credit they didn't complain about any of it. We are already getting excited for or next big fishing trip to Fish Lake in June.

Mark

Sunday the weather


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

Great report mark, thanks. Looks like the lake is still down a bit.


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

Had to love that crazy weather this weekend. We were thinking of scofield but it sounds like we made the right choice going to the ol O.C.


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Nice work keeping the fair maidens entertained. Glad they didn't find any reasons to complain.


----------



## hunterfisher (Sep 14, 2007)

Sounds like you guys had a nice weekend even with the rain. Its good you got to fish for a while.


----------



## NHS (Sep 7, 2007)

fixed blade said:


> Looks like the lake is still down a bit.


They are working on the dam. They are blowing the water out of there as fast as it is coming in. :evil: I don't understand it, for a lot of years the lake was low because of the drought. They could have worked on the dam at anytime then, but the year it can fill all the way up, they decide now is the time to do the work, and so they send all that water down the proverbial toilet. :evil:


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

NHS said:


> fixed blade said:
> 
> 
> > Looks like the lake is still down a bit.
> ...


Maybe they are trying to recessitate all of the trout in the river that died over the winter from no water/oxygen *\-\* *\-\* *\-\*


----------



## waltny (Sep 8, 2007)

All I can say, is if my wife had that look on her face in the last picture and we were out doing stuff like that Id be done... 

At least your all troopers and had a good time.


----------



## MarkM (Sep 7, 2007)

waltny said:


> All I can say, is if my wife had that look on her face in the last picture and we were out doing stuff like that Id be done...
> 
> At least your all troopers and had a good time.


She is a pretty die hard fisherman (or I guess fisher woman). She is always saying lets just fish for one more hour, or lets just make one more pass down the shore. I got lucky when I married her, she loves camping, fishing, hunting and being in the outdoors. If I could just get her to see the logic of catch and release fishing we will be set. To her letting a perfectly good troutr go back in the water is stupid. 

Mark


----------



## browntrout (Apr 27, 2008)

The dam is virtually shut off. Only flowing 10 CFS. Since May 1st the water level in Scofield has risen 9 feet. Lower Fish Creek is nothing but small mud puddles. First a major fish kill and now little water for the remaining fish.


----------



## silentstalker (Feb 19, 2008)

Great story and photo's! 

Anyone been out to Scofield lately? Thinking about running up friday or saturday.


----------



## BUBBA (May 1, 2008)

It may sound a little funny but the next time you are there, try casting out a cheeto on a treble hook. Laugh til you try then try till you die laughin...can't believe this ol hoss is givin up his secrets. Trust me, you won't be sorry.


----------



## Sportfishin Steve (Apr 29, 2008)

*  *
Great report and Kudos to your wife and kids for sticking it out.


----------



## MarkM (Sep 7, 2007)

BUBBA said:


> It may sound a little funny but the next time you are there, try casting out a cheeto on a treble hook. Laugh til you try then try till you die laughin...can't believe this ol hoss is givin up his secrets. Trust me, you won't be sorry.


That's funny, while we were fishing at Scofiled both my wife and daughter asked what would happen if we put a cheeto on a hook, I told them it would probley just fall off and wouldn't work. My daughter then started throughing cheetos in the water to see if a fish would come up and eate them. Maybe we should have tried putting them on a hook  .

Mark


----------

